# Motor Pool Snow Removal



## XJ1517 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Been plowing for years. This year though, I've been presented with a different opportunity. I'm in southern Ontario and the provincial government has a motor pool of 30 cars that require snow removal and shoveling around to be ready for business hours for employees. There can be between 10-30 a day. Trigger is 2 cm. On average, there's usually 2 billable snowfalls per week, and about 11 weeks in the season. The business wants to pay the successful bidder on a per snowfall, per vehicle basis. I called my insurance guy and was told that it would be $1000 for the season. I would be doing the work on my own. 

So what would you guys offer per vehicle? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Do I have it right that it is plowed by someone else, and you just clean off the cars and shovel between and around them?
I am thinking $12 to $14 per car, us dollars. Figured 5 cars per hour, 5x12 is $60 per hour.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

No way......you will be blamed for every scratch and dent.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

use those foam board brushes car lots use to clean cars, no scratches from those atleast.


----------



## XJ1517 (Oct 7, 2014)

- yes, someone else plows around the vehicles. I'll do just the snow removal. I was thinking around $13 per car might be good. 

- good call on the foam board brush. Using it should prevent any issues with regards to scratching/damage. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

Try a back pack blower no contact with car equals no liability


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I am starting to think the Government employees are getting spoiled...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I would concur. Really - they can't brush off their gov't provided vehicle?


----------



## XJ1517 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd say they're a little spoiled....lol. 

So I didn't get the contract. DAMN!

Is there any legal way to find out who won the contract. Im really curious as to what they bid and how they can still make money.


----------

